# Afraid/Uncomfortable With Heights and Declines



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

When on those trails that look like a cliff, don't look so far ahead. Focus on like a good ten yards ahead and that's it.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

xanax?....


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

nofxn said:


> I have always hated heights but I am a thrill seeker which is kind of interesting. I even hate roller coasters and bitch through the whole line but once I am on them I love it and want to go on it again.
> 
> I have invested a lot of money into Snowboarding and I just want to hit the slopes every day! My only problem is I HATE heights and the declines on some of the trails freak me out. I just got over my fear of some of the bunny hills.
> 
> ...


If you're looking for a good first green to try after the bunny hills you mentioned at Camelback, I think the Laurel Glades one is probably a good first one to try. It is steeper than the bunny hills, but not by much. At the end, it funnels into Coolmor and is a short run (so if you start to freak out you'll be at the end and on a bunny hill sooner). I don't think that lift is all that high, either.

As for the lifts, don't look down haha. Really though, chat with the people on the lift, look around at eye-level if you need to look. Pull the chair bar down so you feel more secure in the chair.

It's funny for me because I'm cool with heights, except when at the edge of a straight drop cliff or roof (I get a little twinge of height perspective). It never occurred to me that being suspended on a moving chair at height could be frightening, until last season haha. I suppose I never gave it much thought because chair lift=getting to top of runs to ride. Maybe you can focus on that perspective? It's like a means to an end


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

take a quick safety meeting and find your balls, the cold may have made them disappear into your stomach 

thunder's idea is good, focus on the ground around you and not so far ahead, take it slow until you're comfortable


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

Good tips in this thread I am going to try some of these on my next trip to camelback this coming weekend.

I wonder if going at night would help me? Also I think my fear is compounded by the fact that on my first time on a board my ex took me to a diamond trail. Needless to say my face took quite a beating right away. I walked down the rest of the way took me a good 20 minutes and I was still scared of the descent LOL


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

nofxn said:


> Good tips in this thread I am going to try some of these on my next trip to camelback this coming weekend.
> 
> *I wonder if going at night would help me?* Also I think my fear is compounded by the fact that on my first time on a board my ex took me to a diamond trail. Needless to say my face took quite a beating right away. I walked down the rest of the way took me a good 20 minutes and I was still scared of the descent LOL


Idk...Camelback can get icy at night. If you start to freak out from pitch, you might encounter ice and that would be worse (since you might be tense). Also, visibilty is different, of course. You might feel more confident being able to see everything, including height. 

Sorry to hear about your first time out.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Where is the fear/anxiety coming from...perception/anticipatory anxiety or physical signals/symptoms? If its the former there is approximation, desensitization, imagining, hypnosis interventions. If its the latter something like learning diaphragmatic breathing, bio-feedback or a beta blocker medication can work really well. It might a bit confusing to sort out...but a backwards approach called...psychopharmacological diasection using a beta blocker could be an easy rule out/in approach or just try the diaphragmatic breathing first. Often using a combination of both approaches can work really well. Go see a professional if its that big of issue.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

nofxn said:


> I have always hated heights but I am a thrill seeker which is kind of interesting. I even hate roller coasters and bitch through the whole line but once I am on them I love it and want to go on it again.
> 
> I have invested a lot of money into Snowboarding and I just want to hit the slopes every day! My only problem is I HATE heights and the declines on some of the trails freak me out. I just got over my fear of some of the bunny hills.
> 
> ...


I'm like you, I hate heights. The incline on the slopes usually doesn't bother me unless it's really steep but lifts are the bane of my existence and so are planes. Hell, I even hate elevators.

But I found that the more I went, the more comfortable I was. It may take a while but you'll eventually get used to it.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Once you become a competent rider, maybe try park? Less steep, equal thrills.
But don't go into the park until you're riding at least an intermediate level.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Look across the hill, you aren't going to be going straight down. You will be traversing across the slope so look there. Why look somewhere you aren't going to freak yourself out.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think that this fear is all _that_ uncommon even among,.. as you put it, "Thrill Seekers"!

I'm scared shitless of heights, yet I do Love to do some rock climbing! Top rope, bouldering, and LOVE rappelling!! But I'm fuckin' paralyzed up on a ladder! I did Roofing in S.Cal. for 5 years after getting out of the service. Used to climb 2-3 stories up 'n' over the back of the forklift to get up on the roof. But standing at the edge, made me freak!

My first 5 or 6 rides up the high speed @ boyne, I nearly shit myself cuz _NOBODY_ was putting the freakin' bar down! Not even little kids!!! All I could think about was how many bones were going to shatter if I slipped or fell off this thing! And near as I can tell,.. Boynes lift ain't _*SHIT*_ compared to some of the lifts in places out west that I'm dyin' to get to! But you know,.. after the first 2 or 3 dozen rides, I don't even notice it anymore!!! If it stalls, I light a smoke & enjoy the scenery! (...for about 3 min. then I'm screaming 'n hollerin' that they're wasting my ride time!!!) 

As for the steeps,.. so far nothing I've been on in MI. has been high or steep enough to freak me just by looking down it. Now _RIDING_ down it, that's a whole other type of (mostly newbie, not got the skills kind of) "Freaked"!!!! 

You seem committed enough to the sport to keep at it, So I'm sure time & experience will get you past the fear.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

big fan of what mdp said

make that fear your bitch 


try skydiving this spring - "the most fun you can have with your clothes on" - its hard not to conquer the fear when you are standing on a small piece of landing gear at 12,000 ft


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

My buddy is afraid of heights, but declines/drops don't bother him.. and you won't see him getting big air on purpose.
He just says you get used to it over time, he's been skiing for thirty years and still hates chairlifts, but he is confident enough to go down steep no fall zones. 

I've been skydiving a few times, I thought it would be really fun.. afterwords I felt like it was an epic waste of money, I'd had way bigger rushes Snowboarding/Mountain Biking for sure. I think it's stupid. I went on two tandems from 15K, and once alone.. I mean it's fun for 45-70 seconds, and that's about it.. 
If I ever get roped into going again I'm going to eat some shrooms or take acid before hand. maybe it would be a little more exciting..


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i dont get how you can be afraid of heights...you are still on the ground, and unless you jump, you never leave the ground. Even more confusing to me is how you can be afraid of the bunny hills/ green runs. they are practically flat anyway. the slope is about 9 degrees. Unless you start hitting 40 degree black diamonds on a super icy day you wont fall and keep falling, you can always stop. there is no "height" involved at your level. so just forget about it completely. just do it and dont think about it, because there is nothing to worry about


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

why did it have to be snakes


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

My buddies' ex was afraid of clowns. I thought that was only something you see in the movies but when a clown was near she freaked out even though it was embarrassing and in public.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

just go for it my second day riding 3 years ago my freind made me drop in on a black diamond and bam all my fear was gone now i rip down the mountain at mach speeds as for the lift when you unload dont try to stop right away ride it out a ways and dig you heel into the ground


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> On a similar note, my wife has a totally irrational fear of snakes. Not a healthy, natural fear of venomous ones, a total freak out over the top reaction to even a harmless garter snake. I have a screen saver of the desert southwest and one of the pictures is a huge coiled up Western Diamondback. That screen saver came up and she literally freaked out and jumped away from the computer. I have tried to "desensitize" her by exposing her to snakes but had to give this up as my food began to have a strange almond taste that brought on a strange tiredness......


What did she think of the NS Cobra in the house?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My wife is deathly afraid of snakes as well. Every once in a while the Discovery Channel has 'snake week'. During those times my wife maintains rigid control of the remote.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> She just rolled her eyes and shook her head and said, "it fucking figures". She is convinced that I somehow coerced Vince into it just to torture her.


So your wife has a phobia of snakes, AND thinks her husband is conspiring with an international snowboard company to mess with her? We should coin a new phobia for that.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I have tried to "desensitize" her by exposing her to snakes but had to give this up as my food began to have a strange almond taste that brought on a strange tiredness......


wait...she was poisoning you?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I think everyone has a fear of heights to an extent, no one wants to fall off a cliff, but in others it causes a panic reflex that they can't just "get over it". Since you (OP) like roller coasters I'm guessing it's not the real bad fear of heights. Almost everyone riding a large coaster for the first time has some fear, it's normal (I live about an hour away from Cedar Point so I see it alot while I'm there). With the fear of declines, it's probably something to do with the fear of not being able to stop if you fall or the fear of going too fast. It's normal, and that's why you see beginners tense up and fall when they go past their comfort speed. Unless you're riding backcoutry stuff, there's really nothing to worry about with the steeper slopes. 

Your first post really summed it up though, you said you just got over your fear of bunny hills, that means you made progress. The same thing is going to happen with the intermediate trails, and eventually, the blacks. I remember when I was younger seeing the start of the black diamond trails from the top, it looks like just a drop off because you're viewing it as a horizon.



Snowolf said:


> I have tried to "desensitize" her by exposing her to snakes but had to give this up as my food began to have a strange almond taste that brought on a strange tiredness......


I lol'd at this. My ex girlfriend had a horrible fear of spiders, I mean fear--->anger---->yelling. I've never seen someone travel such a distance from just 2 steps before, honestly it had to be some kind of world record. "there's a _SPIDER_ over there!!! (points angrily)


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Deviant said:


> I think everyone has a fear of heights to an extent, no one wants to fall off a cliff, but in others it causes a panic reflex that they can't just "get over it". Since you (OP) like roller coasters I'm guessing it's not the real bad fear of heights.


in his first post he says he just got over his fear of the bunny hill...that seems a bit extreme.


nofxn said:


> My only problem is I HATE heights and the declines on some of the trails freak me out. I just got over my fear of some of the bunny hills.


 OP, do have a fear of FALLING and getting hurt or the actual height/steepness of the trail. To me that seems more logical in this case. If you were to just stand/walk up the scary hill in question say, during the summer on a hike, would you be equally as scared?


----------



## Lunchball (Jan 2, 2012)

> But she HAS threatened to when I leave the occasional rubber snake in bed for her.


I lol'd at this mainly b/c I wonder if she is also afraid of trouser snakes


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

The decline makes me FEEL like if I fall I am going to be rolling quite far and will get hurt pretty bad. Also I don't know how to carve yet I can turn but can't really slow myself down much doing that so I am obviously scared.

The bunny hill I guess is not really a bunny hill but a trail in itself although short that I have been on...According to the guy who works at the hill station there is only a little more decline on the real green trails and that I am okay enough to give them a try.


----------



## cooksomerice (Jan 23, 2012)

OP,

Everything you write suggests that you are just not ready to be on anything steeper than the small hill you describe. 

Your anxiety stems from your inexperience. I distinctly remember having that same fear years ago, but I quickly attributed it to the fact that I could not link turns and control my speed at such a steep pitch.

Once I improved, my confidence grew and the fear went away( on that hill). I still look down and get anxious, but its on steeper terrain than before. Get it?

As for the lift, I feel anxious nearly everytime I get on one. I have a fear of heights. I have found that riding the lift with a friend, or even talking to some random on the chair with me helps.

As said before too, do not look out too far. I focus down or on someone or my gear. I always hang on too, even when there is a ski bar.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

nofxn said:


> The decline makes me FEEL like if I fall I am going to be rolling quite far and will get hurt pretty bad. Also I don't know how to carve yet I can turn but can't really slow myself down much doing that so I am obviously scared.


Its relative, I was on the bunny hill for far too long and then a skier friend took me on the tour down a double black chute that I did heelside on my butt...however after that...I didn't die and the blues and greens looked much more manageable.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

nofxn said:


> The decline makes me FEEL like if I fall I am going to be rolling quite far and will get hurt pretty bad. Also I don't know how to carve yet I can turn but can't really slow myself down much doing that so I am obviously scared.
> 
> The bunny hill I guess is not really a bunny hill but a trail in itself although short that I have been on...According to the guy who works at the hill station there is only a little more decline on the real green trails and that I am okay enough to give them a try.


go take a lesson. period. that is the best way to learn this sport of you are just starting out.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> She just rolled her eyes and shook her head and said, "it fucking figures". She is convinced that I somehow coerced Vince into it just to torture her.


Haha. Considering your attempts to desensitize her (AND putting a rubber snake in the bed), I can understand her suspiscion! :laugh: You might want to consider take-out if you ever have Vince over for dinner 

She'd most likely hate my board, especially with its snakeskin textured top sheet!:
View attachment 7140




Snowolf said:


> Hahaha. Here, show her this picture. *I have had this thing as a "pet" for about 3 months now. It is either a Giant Brown Garden Spider or a very venomous Hobo Spider.* I really cannot positively identify it. Found this beastie in the wood pile in the back yard. We nicknamed her "Shelob" from the Lord of the Rings...:laugh: She is living high on the hog feasting on fat juicy crickets that I buy for our frogs we have in a tank. She is about the size of a half dollar. It is really creepy to watch how fast she can move to sting a cricket. Then she sucks all its innards out....
> 
> The wife HATES the fact that this thing is on our kitchen counter....:laugh:


That statement made me laugh..."our pet, it can either kill us, or not." :laugh:

Incredible pics, though! The web is amazing!


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

Once I learn to link my turns better and more aggressively I will go on a green trail and hopefully not die. I think I am just going to have to close my eyes and just go! Just hope I don't do the newbie lean back panic and end up on my back.

I wish I felt better on the lifts though...I heard a lot of people never get over it.

I was such a bitch the first time I went with my ex-girlfriend. Literally grabbed onto anything I could for dear life while she trolled me the whole way up. Needless to say thats why I dumped her...:thumbsup:

I went alone the other day and didn't panic as much though which I guess is good but I swear everytime the lift stopped my heart stopped lol

I hate the swinging of the lift chair too lol makes me feel like a powerful gust of wind will get me killed.

I might try a green trail this Saturday and let you guys know how I feel...

AND THANK YOU EVERYONE! SO MANY GREAT TIPS AND IDEAS IN THIS THREAD!


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

please don't close your eyes!


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

im going to chip on this.

rule #1 don't try to rationalize your anxiety (it's because of this/that/whatever). Heres the truth EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE has an irrational fear about something. Everyone I know has a some sort of fear, whatever it maybe (needles,bees,spiders,snakes,sharks...etc) This is human nature, we all have an irrational fear. There is no reason to fight it, but more so the reason to accept it. Remember this, the more you resist the more it will persist.

Anxiety is a normal part of human existence, it only becomes a disorder when it interferes with your daily life to the point that you change your normal behavior (you create safety behavior, avoidance...etc). Try to resist the urge to create safety, the way you deal with anxiety is simply put, you just do it. This is called exposure and in a while you will become more and more desensitized to the situation and as well as the experience.

Don't listen to people who say "just get over it" or "grow some balls". These are the most annoying and insulting things that people who are not aware of anxiety disorders and how they work can say, this is almost as stupid is saying "get over it" to your allergies. Your body is having an physiological reaction and it takes skill and a decent amount of practice to be able to let go your mind in such a way that you don't always seek to control the situation with your thoughts. 

How do I know? Last year I became agoraphobic, lost my job and my gf (couldn't get out of my house). I am now riding almost every weekend in different areas each time, sit on a lift (although still uncomfortable). Have a job, have a new gf and just living my life. It took me 5 years to realize what I've been doing wrong and that's trying to figure out why I have this anxiety instead of just accepting it as part of my life and moving on.

Get out there, take it easy, continue to do things that you enjoy in life. Never let anxiety dictate what it thinks you should or shouldn't do.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> On a similar note, my wife has a totally irrational fear of snakes. Not a healthy, natural fear of venomous ones, a total freak out over the top reaction to even a harmless garter snake. I have a screen saver of the desert southwest and one of the pictures is a huge coiled up Western Diamondback. That screen saver came up and she literally freaked out and jumped away from the computer. I have tried to "desensitize" her by exposing her to snakes but had to give this up as my food began to have a strange almond taste that brought on a strange tiredness......


 My wife has the same fear and it has only gotten worse as the years have gone on. Major freak out at any image, TV, pictures, fake, real... it is crazy and sometimes brings her to tears. The "desensitize" game would not fly with her one bit.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

SnowRock said:


> My wife has the same fear and it has only gotten worse as the years have gone on. Major freak out at any image, TV, pictures, fake, real... it is crazy and sometimes brings her to tears. The "desensitize" game would not fly with her one bit.


Actually it would, no matter how much crying she does, eventually her mind will realize that nothing is actually happening to her. There is a therapist in Manhattan, NY who specializes in elevator phobia. He owns the buildings elevators and he makes his clients get on these elevators and then he gets them stuck (obviously after a gradual exposure technique, such as first stepping into the elevator, then moving one floor..etc). No matter how much the clients panic, cry, curse, bang on the doors, press the emergency buttons, try to make him to let them out...he doesn't. After a little bit, their bodies calm down and they do the whole experience all over again, and again, and again. It takes months, but its a VALID and scientifically proven technique. Of course flooding (making the person just "jump into the fire" type of thing) is much more painful than gradual, but any type of exposure works.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

mastershake said:


> Actually it would, no matter how much crying she does, eventually her mind will realize that nothing is actually happening to her. There is a therapist in Manhattan, NY who specializes in elevator phobia. He owns the buildings elevators and he makes his clients get on these elevators and then he gets them stuck (obviously after a gradual exposure technique, such as first stepping into the elevator, then moving one floor..etc). No matter how much the clients panic, cry, curse, bang on the doors, press the emergency buttons, try to make him to let them out...he doesn't. After a little bit, their bodies calm down and they do the whole experience all over again, and again, and again. It takes months, but its a VALID and scientifically proven technique. Of course flooding (making the person just "jump into the fire" type of thing) is much more painful than gradual, but any type of exposure works.


 Ha, I should have been more clear.. I meant me playing that game with her. I keep recommending a visit to the therapist!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Maybe you could move to Alaska. There are no snakes (wild) in the state of Alaska....


oh ya, thats a plus. no snakes...only 1000 other things that can kill you.


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

I set it at +21° on the front and +6° in the back

I am rocking 20 inches...I might have to adjust once I get to the slopes.



















I just noticed the girl on my board has a nip slip...inb4ban


----------



## hound (Jan 6, 2012)

Visualize success and mastery of the descents. Try not to cloud your mind with ideas and/or images that portray you in a broken heap at the bottom. pick your line and believe in yourself...you'd be surprised how much this helps.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Bretfred said:


> xanax?....


:thumbsup:


----------



## hound (Jan 6, 2012)

I must be dumb but what the hell is Xanax ?


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm normally okay with heights, but completely froze on some bombproof ice last weekend at Killington. Might also be the hangover, I was absolutely certain that I was gonna break my neck if I even tried to not sideslip it down.

I love group ski trips, but it can take a toll on the quality of the ride the morning after.


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

I went on a Green for the first time yesterday and I kind of froze up intially but I eventually strapped in and went down the hill without falling except for this one part where there were a shitload of bumps and just straightup ice where my board wouldn't grip shit.

I froze up when I got back up though and I looked up at the surronding area and realize how far up I was...So I think I figured out one of my fears. When I stand and look accross the valley I realize how steep the mountain actually is and it freaks me out. However when I am on the board I am parallel with decline so it doesn't seem as steep.

As for the ski lift...I was scared shitless only on the parts where there is maybe a 30-40 foot drop straight down. Freaks me out but talking to someone on the lift makes it so much better.

It was funny though cause the chick I went with wiped out everytime cause of me. First time my board hit hers and then I fell back and my binding went straight up my ass. I swear I won't ever feel the same again after that violation.

Then the second time I didn't fall but that's because as soon as we got off I pushed her LMFAOOO she went flying the other way as I boarded away like a boss.

Also I didn't realize how much more smooth a new board is from an old board. I was literally sliding everywhere and it kind of threw my progression off as I didn't get any better. The edges were also very sharp and the board just felt so foreign to me compared to the rentals. I would catch my edge sometimes and fall flat on my face.


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

nofxn said:


> Then the second time I didn't fall but that's because as soon as we got off I pushed her LMFAOOO she went flying the other way as I boarded away like a boss.


:laugh: lift pushers are hilarious when they bowl a strike taking everyone out


----------



## bigdoofus (Feb 1, 2012)

nofxn said:


> I have always hated heights but I am a thrill seeker which is kind of interesting. I even hate roller coasters and bitch through the whole line but once I am on them I love it and want to go on it again.
> 
> I have invested a lot of money into Snowboarding and I just want to hit the slopes every day! My only problem is I HATE heights and the declines on some of the trails freak me out. I just got over my fear of some of the bunny hills.
> 
> ...


As a fellow afraid of heights sufferer (I hate flying, roller coasters, rock climbing, looking out the windows from tall skyscrapers) I'll add my experiences.

My fear is pretty much absolute heights rather than relative heights. I can tolerate steep but short windy runs but very straight long black runs (where you can see the lodge ALLL the way at the bottom) still freak me out. 

Some suggestions

1. Take lessons. I cannot stress this enough. Lessons will help you learn control, which is key in dealing with the fear. If you feel like you can control yourself you'll be less fearful
2. On chair lifts, look up. Don't look back, down, sideways. Talk to other people on the lift to distract yourself. Avoid really really old chairlifts if you can
3. Take it slowly. It'll take longer to progress since you have to overcome your fear, but it will come eventually. Don't get frustrated or angry, just keep plugging away
4. Try to look only a few feet in front of you. This may not apply to you depending on your exact fear, but it might help

Most of all, just keep on riding and don't worry about what anyone else says, or how fast they progress. Go at your own pace. The constant exposure will lessen the fear over time and as you improve you will be able to tackle longer and steeper runs.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

nofxn said:


> I have always hated heights but I am a thrill seeker which is kind of interesting. I even hate roller coasters and bitch through the whole line but once I am on them I love it and want to go on it again.
> 
> I have invested a lot of money into Snowboarding and I just want to hit the slopes every day! My only problem is I HATE heights and the declines on some of the trails freak me out. I just got over my fear of some of the bunny hills.
> 
> ...


ignore the xanax idea, you'll ride like a slug and hurt yourself lol.

In all seriousness though, maybe you have vertigo or a middle ear disfunction. I had something like this when I was younger and then had tubes put in my ears, ever since then until about 3 years ago, I've been fine. Now my ears are all screwed up again, and they dont know why. I still manage but get that weird feeling when looking down a diamond. So I focus on what is immediately in front of me, check my line, then quicker watch immediately in front of me and this seems to help a bit.


----------



## oxchizh92 (2 mo ago)

mastershake said:


> im going to chip on this.
> 
> rule #1 don't try to rationalize your anxiety (it's because of this/that/whatever). Heres the truth EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE has an irrational fear about something. Everyone I know has a some sort of fear, whatever it maybe (needles,bees,spiders,snakes,sharks...etc) This is human nature, we all have an irrational fear. There is no reason to fight it, but more so the reason to accept it. Remember this, the more you resist the more it will persist.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but how does one take it easy? I mean, Iike in my case I'm having agoraphobia now and the problem is that I'd been managing it quite well for quite a long period of time, but then one trip to the mountains ruined all my efforts. It was especially important for me to control this freaky disorder, since I'm in love with snowboarding. But since I've fallen on a snowboard 6-7 seven times in a row during one little trip, I've developed a crazy degree of agoraphobia and nothing helps me to come back to what I knew before I fell – I literally learn to snowboard from scratch and it still doesn't work. I just do not understand how one can cope with it...


----------

